# Batman Arkham City crash at startup



## Trombean (May 10, 2011)

I recently got Batman Arkham City on steam, but I can't play it because my entire pc crashes before the start screen. I get as far as the NVIDIA logo, and then my computer completely freezes up and I have to do a hard reboot.

I've had problems with my computer randomly freezing up like this before, but this is the first time that it's ever done it constantly. 

Here are my specs...

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.1
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Professional , Service Pack 1, 32 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU 750 @ 2.67GHz, x64 Family 6 Model 30 Stepping 5
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 3063 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580, 1536 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 1430696 MB, Free - 428306 MB; 
Motherboard: ASUSTeK Computer INC., P7P55D LE, Rev 1.xx, MT7098K03403581
Antivirus: AVG Anti-Virus Free, Updated and Enabled

Really looking forward to playing this awesome game. Any tips would be greatly appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## c4n10 (Dec 30, 2011)

Are you running the game in DX11? I know that DX11 causes a LOT of problems for this game and that turning off DX11 helps with a lot of issues...

Also, make sure you have the latest GFWL Redistributable...


----------



## Trombean (May 10, 2011)

I'm not running the game with DX11 and my GFWL is up to date.

Also, I should've included this in my original post... I also had the same problem with sonic generations for a little while. It would crash at random times, but I fixed it by verifying the integrity of the game cache... The same thing isn't working for batman though...


----------



## c4n10 (Dec 30, 2011)

Well, right now my best theory is that this game calls for dual core (Intel Core 2 Duo 2.4 GHz or AMD Athlon X2 4800+) 2.4GHz and you have a single core 2.67GHz. This may or may not be the problem, my recommendation is to go here: http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/cyri/intro.aspx

Run that test for Batman: Arkham City and let me know the results.


----------



## Trombean (May 10, 2011)

c4n10 said:


> Well, right now my best theory is that this game calls for dual core (Intel Core 2 Duo 2.4 GHz or AMD Athlon X2 4800+) 2.4GHz and you have a single core 2.67GHz. This may or may not be the problem, my recommendation is to go here: http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/cyri/intro.aspx
> 
> Run that test for Batman: Arkham City and let me know the results.


It seemed to pass all the recommended requirements


----------



## c4n10 (Dec 30, 2011)

Ok, try re-installing your directx (make sure you get the 32 bit version for windows 7 and not the 64 bit - this is a common error users make is downloading the wrong version of directx and other drivers for windows 7).

If that does not work, try all of the steps listed on this page: http://crashfixes.com/general-fix-for-graphics-problems/


----------



## tom6049 (Aug 6, 2007)

The first step would be to make sure that the video card drivers are up to date.
Also, have you tried uninstalling/reinstalling the game?

p.s.
i5 CPU 750 @ 2.67GHz is a quad core CPU, not a single core CPU


----------



## c4n10 (Dec 30, 2011)

tom6049 said:


> The first step would be to make sure that the video card drivers are up to date.
> Also, have you tried uninstalling/reinstalling the game?
> 
> p.s.
> i5 CPU 750 @ 2.67GHz is a quad core CPU, not a single core CPU


Sorry, wasn't familiar with the cpu and didn't look, I should have - my fault.

And I did jump to conclusions a little early, I just know that DX issues are VERY common, but you are quite correct, updating the driver should have been the first step.


----------



## Trombean (May 10, 2011)

I did uninstall my drivers and and reinstalled them while making sure they were up to date. I also uninstalled an reinstalled direct x. I haven't unistalled the game because it's on steam and I'll have to re-download the game. Unless I back up the files, but then if I do that, will it make any difference?


----------



## c4n10 (Dec 30, 2011)

You can uninstall the game and re-download it through Steam. Once you've purchased a product from Steam you own it for life, that's one of the benefits of buying a game through Steam is that you will always have access to those games without having to keep your install/play discs or making back-ups of the game on separate hard drives which eats valuable storage space.


----------



## Trombean (May 10, 2011)

I tried reinstalling the game, but still nothing


----------



## Trombean (May 10, 2011)

Opened up event view, looked at the even in which it crashed and found this:

Faulting application name: BatmanAC.exe, version: 1.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x00000000
Faulting module name: KERNELBASE.dll, version: 6.1.7601.17651, time stamp: 0x4e2111c0
Exception code: 0x00000001
Fault offset: 0x0000d36f
Faulting process id: 0xb8c
Faulting application start time: 0x01ccd233bd0b7351
Faulting application path: c:\program files\steam\steamapps\common\batman2\Binaries\Win32\BatmanAC.exe
Faulting module path: C:\Windows\system32\KERNELBASE.dll
Report Id: 08952572-3e27-11e1-89bc-002618df6981


----------

